# What A Sweet Boy



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*I saw this little guy on Petfinder a few days ago...Joey the Maltese and emailed the organization to find out if he was still available, what the adoption fee is, etc.

He sounds absolutely perfect, and his adoption fee is only $150! Unfortunately, my husband said NO to that low adoption fee. I am venting a bit here...A couple of months ago I started cleaning my brother-in-law's house for a little extra money each month, which my husband said could be my "spending money". Well, I haven't gotten to spend a cent of that. So, I got another job, working about 6-10 hours per week; Husband said THAT would be my "spending money"... I just got my first paycheck from that job, and I don't get to spend a cent of that, either. :smmadder: I get so frustrated -- the only time I get to buy something for myself is if I cut back on the amount of groceries I buy and secretly buy something...And even then, it comes from Walmart (that's where I grocery shop), and it's usually something stupid like a kitchen utensil/tool or something for London. Last month, he wanted me to buy "Iron Man" (the movie) for him, so I had to buy less groceries in order to buy the movie and not go over our budget. :angry: 

Thank you for letting me vent.  No responses are needed. I hope this little guy finds a wonderful home!*


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 22 2008, 11:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655635


> *I saw this little guy on Petfinder a few days ago...Joey the Maltese and emailed the organization to find out if he was still available, what the adoption fee is, etc.
> 
> He sounds absolutely perfect, and his adoption fee is only $150! Unfortunately, my husband said NO to that low adoption fee. I am venting a bit here...A couple of months ago I started cleaning my brother-in-law's house for a little extra money each month, which my husband said could be my "spending money". Well, I haven't gotten to spend a cent of that. So, I got another job, working about 6-10 hours per week; Husband said THAT would be my "spending money"... I just got my first paycheck from that job, and I don't get to spend a cent of that, either. :smmadder: I get so frustrated -- the only time I get to buy something for myself is if I cut back on the amount of groceries I buy and secretly buy something...And even then, it comes from Walmart (that's where I grocery shop), and it's usually something stupid like a kitchen utensil/tool or something for London. Last month, he wanted me to buy "Iron Man" (the movie) for him, so I had to buy less groceries in order to buy the movie and not go over our budget. :angry:
> 
> Thank you for letting me vent.  No responses are needed. I hope this little guy finds a wonderful home!*[/B]


That does seems unfair, I hope you can keep more or your own money.


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

Im sorry to hear that.......I would secretly get him and say it was for a 10 dollar adoption :brownbag:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Sounds like you need to have a "little talk" with you husband. From the way you describe him, he doesn't sound like he treats you as he should. :angry:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Oct 22 2008, 09:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655660


> Sounds like you need to have a "little talk" with you husband. From the way you describe him, he doesn't sound like he treats you as he should. :angry:[/B]


*Oh, I'm just venting. He really is a wonderful husband who always tries to put me first and would do anything for me. It just turned out that me having a job wasn't for spending money, but for our savings account or for paying off bills sooner. The truth is, because I was a housewife, our finances were very tight, meaning if we chose to spend extra on entertainment like a movie, etc, something else would have to give. Now that I'm working he said it would just be spending money, but he likes the idea of saving it or buying something he approves of (like new bedsheets...Ugh, ours are wearing thin!). He also needs new dress pants for work soon, but we're trying to wait until the Thanksgiving/Christmas sales! lol*


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:wub: I looked at his pictures-he sure is a doll, isn't he?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

be careful there, your husband sounds abit like mine and they like to control things. Don't let it happen to you, believe me it gets worse as the years go by


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Oct 22 2008, 09:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656163


> be careful there, your husband sounds abit like mine and they like to control things. Don't let it happen to you, believe me it gets worse as the years go by[/B]


*Well, I talked to him more about it after he got home from work, and he said he is just very unsure about adopting a stray (Joey was found on the road) after we lost Benson to a Liver Shunt. He said we will try and get either a retired show dog or puppy sometime next year. :chili: He expressed that IF we find a good dog that needs rehoming for free that would be a good fit for us, we would take him/her in, but he doesn't want to pay for a rescue that has an unknown medical history.

I sort of would like an older puppy, around 6-15 months or so, but I'm afraid of not being successful at outdoor training an older pup (since most are pad trained). I enjoy the baby puppy stages, but LOVE it when they're a bit older. 

Looks like we WILL get to add to our family, just not quite as soon as I hoped...but hey, at least he agreed to it! lol*


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 23 2008, 01:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656184


> QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Oct 22 2008, 09:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656163





> be careful there, your husband sounds abit like mine and they like to control things. Don't let it happen to you, believe me it gets worse as the years go by[/B]


*Well, I talked to him more about it after he got home from work, and he said he is just very unsure about adopting a stray (Joey was found on the road) after we lost Benson to a Liver Shunt. He said we will try and get either a retired show dog or puppy sometime next year. :chili: He expressed that IF we find a good dog that needs rehoming for free that would be a good fit for us, we would take him/her in, but he doesn't want to pay for a rescue that has an unknown medical history.

I sort of would like an older puppy, around 6-15 months or so, but I'm afraid of not being successful at outdoor training an older pup (since most are pad trained). I enjoy the baby puppy stages, but LOVE it when they're a bit older. 

Looks like we WILL get to add to our family, just not quite as soon as I hoped...but hey, at least he agreed to it! lol*
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Oct 23 2008, 03:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656210


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 23 2008, 01:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656184





> QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Oct 22 2008, 09:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656163





> be careful there, your husband sounds abit like mine and they like to control things. Don't let it happen to you, believe me it gets worse as the years go by[/B]


*Well, I talked to him more about it after he got home from work, and he said he is just very unsure about adopting a stray (Joey was found on the road) after we lost Benson to a Liver Shunt. He said we will try and get either a retired show dog or puppy sometime next year. :chili: He expressed that IF we find a good dog that needs rehoming for free that would be a good fit for us, we would take him/her in, but he doesn't want to pay for a rescue that has an unknown medical history.

I sort of would like an older puppy, around 6-15 months or so, but I'm afraid of not being successful at outdoor training an older pup (since most are pad trained). I enjoy the baby puppy stages, but LOVE it when they're a bit older. 

Looks like we WILL get to add to our family, just not quite as soon as I hoped...but hey, at least he agreed to it! lol*
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh I do understand your venting, and you go right ahead and vent. Men sometimes thing with their head and we tend to think with our heart.

It sounds like hubby has plenty of room in his heart for a new baby, just concerned about the finances.

I hope things ease up for you and the finances get to a better place where you guys can have more room to do the things you want to do in your heart.

You will have another addition in your family....I just know it.

My husband worries about EVERYTHING, but he has a huge heart and loves all the babies we ever had. He thinks everything through, which is probably right....Me? I see a little baby available and say, LET'S GO GET HIM OR HER....What is there to think about????? . Sometimes it helps to balance things out, when he brings reality into my dream heart.

Hang in there!!!!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That is one BEAUTIFUL boy . Two of my fur family were found on the streets , Teddy and Henry are the most WONDERFUL boys ever . I would much rather a Rescue than a show dog - the love and gratitude they show is boundless . I don't know why people consider rescue dogs a lesser option .Sarah


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww he is such a gorgeousl ittle guy. I sure hope someone nice gets him.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Oct 23 2008, 04:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656227


> That is one BEAUTIFUL boy . Two of my fur family were found on the streets , Teddy and Henry are the most WONDERFUL boys ever . I would much rather a Rescue than a show dog - the love and gratitude they show is boundless . I don't know why people consider rescue dogs a lesser option .Sarah[/B]



Sarah, I do understand what you are saying. I look at it this way, if the little ones have one little drop of maltese in them, then they are THE most special babies in the whole world. Whether shelter babies, show babies, pet babies, to me they ALL are so beautiful and special, because what a maltese brings to your heart and home, can never be matched in any way shape or form. That goes for all of the four legged babies, of any breed, but especially, the heart of a maltese.

All my husband and I hope for his a happy healthy little baby. And if it's a Maltese, then it is the most precious baby in the whole wide world. My huband surprize me with my first baby "Flakey" - pet shop baby - and highly likely if not definetly a puppy mill baby. Flakey lived until he was 15, and yes he had his issues, but we thank God every day that he came to our home, as we use to tease him and call him our "Shelter baby", as we know, if he got in different hands, his little fresh shelf more then likely would ended up in shelter after shelter after shelter. Not that we are special people, or more special then anyone else, just grateful it was our home that he brought all that love and "excitement". Soooo many people said, you need to get rid of that "nightmare dog"...HELLOOOOO, that is my son! We were horrifed, but he grew into the best big brother in the whole world. Yes, we knew his limitations, but his heart far exceeded his limitations. The pet store slated him as a maltese, and he did have maltese in him, but probably bichon as well. Did he have the "perfect" Maltese look??? To us he was the most handsome baby in the whole world.

I don't even know how anyone can judge one maltese over another........Each one, at least to me, is the most beautiful baby in the whole world.

Now, that's not to say, that during our research, yes we always look at shelters, but also want a healthy little baby maltese from a reputable breeder. Doesn't have to do back flips, front flips, but it is sooooooooooo important to us that the baby comes from someone reputable for health and temperment reasons.

So, I'm with you, and I think everyone else is too......It doesn't matter where the little baby is now, shelter or snuggled next to his Mommy and siblings.....All are equally special and will crawl right into your heart and stay their permantely.

I do give the show breeders all the credit in the world, for the time, love and attention they give their babies and from what I read they do thankfully bring the healthiest babies into this world and help to continue to keep the Maltese, one of the most loving breeds that ever exsisted. I don't have the heart to be a show dog person, or a breeder, but definetly the heart to be a Mommy.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*I mentioned Joey ONE LAST TIME this morning, accompanied by his picture on our computer...hehehe, and my husband agreed that this opportunity might not present itself again when we are "ready" to adopt a new baby.

We would have to put the adoption fee on our credit card (horrible, I know), but I will be able to pay it off in a month or two with just my paycheck alone. He also said I couldn't buy ANY SHOES until the new year if we get little Joey! lol ...When I showed him the picture of Joey, he also saw that I had a shoe website up. :embarrassed:

So, our application (lonnnng, detailed application by my choice!) is submitted, and I will now wait to hear back from the rescue group. rayer: *


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

if he's the right baby he will be in your arms soon, if not one will come. I promise


----------



## ms_sadie (Mar 16, 2008)

That's exactly why I"m single! Sowwy, I had to vent a lil too


----------

